

Ask HN: Best environment for non-rails front end developer? - julesie

What environment would you give a front end designer/developer with no knowledge of Ruby on Rails?<p>This is assuming that their work will need to be integrated into an existing RoR app.<p>Would you?<p>a) set them up with a rails environment and let them write static html in the view files<p>b) no rails environment but access to git repo, let them right static pages in public folder calling relevant assets<p>c) completely separate folder with just their html/css/js/img files<p>d) something else entirely
======
drstewart
For designers (not front-end devs), we have a completely separate repo based
on Bootstrap that lets them tweak styles to their hearts content. Once they're
done, they update and tag the version (it's a Ruby gem), which our apps can
pull in by just updating the Gemfile. Makes it easy for both parties.

------
sherm8n
There's no right answer to this. Can you experiment and see what works best
for your team?

I gave a designer my laptop once to work on a rails project. She had no
problem editing haml and css files. So I would try that for the first
experiment.

